# recherche leopard 10.5 pour imac g5 PPC



## elixir974 (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

je recherche LEOPARD 10.5 qui fonctionnera sur mon IMAC G5 power PC en 10.4.11 à priori c'est assez difficile à trouver, quelqun peut il me le vendre ?

le but etant de pouvoir acheter la magic mousse car ma souris est HS....

merci pour ceux qui voudront bien m'aider.


----------



## joelcro (30 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Si tu veux je peux te déposer une image disque que tu téléchargeras. J'ai un cd install version 10.5.1, tu n'auras qu'à télécharger le combo de mise à jour.

Attention pour le graver : il faut un dvd double couche et donc un graveur adapté.

Sinon, tu peux installer depuis un disque dur externe si celui-ci est en firewire. Mon G4 pouvant bouter sur ce port je pense que ton G5 peux le faire.

Dis moi quelle solution tu préfères pour que je te fasse l'image dans le bon format.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2013)

Attention, l'image disque doit être faite en .cdr (maître DVD/CD) pas en dmg.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Décembre 2013)

À propos des  2 méthodes suggérées par *joelcro* coucou 

- a) graver un DVD double-couche à partir de l'image-disque - je pense que cette méthode ne marchera pas car :

un Mac 'ancien' (je ne parle pas seulement des Macs PPC -G4 ou G5- mais également des premiers Macs Intel) ne consentira pas à _booter_ sur un DVD gravé en double-couche en 'interne', càd. le DVD inséré dans le mange-disque, car ce type de support n'est pas reconnu par le Super-Drive (d'après mon expérience répétée) ;

par contre, le DVD double-couche inséré dans un lecteur externe, il peut y avoir _boot_, mais la condition _sine qua non_ est d'avoir un Mac supportant de _booter_ en externe par connexion USB, ce qui restreint le champ aux Macs Intel, un Mac PPC refusant de _booter_ en externe par connexion USB - ce qui est le cas du G5.

- b) lancer l'installation à partir d'un DDE - je pense que cette méthode marchera si :


le DDE est connecté au G5 en _Firewire_400_ (pour la raison sus-évoquée : non _boot_ d'un Mac PPC en externe par connexion USB, mais opération tout à fait possible par connexion _Firewire_) ;

ce qui implique que le DDE supporte un Système-démarrable (au moins sur une de ses partitions). Je préconiserais d'utiliser la version _Legacy_ gratuite de &#9758; Carbon Copy Cloner 3.4.7 (à télécharger en cliquant sur le lien et installer), pour cloner (= créer une image-démarrable) l'actuel OS «Tiger 10.4.11». Grâce à l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de «Tiger», créer au préalable une partition d'une taille idoine sur un DDE, lequel DDE devrait globalement (en tant que _device_) avoir pour carte logique la '_Carte de Partition Apple_' adaptée aux Macs PPC (et surtout pas le '_Tableau de Partition GUID_') et la partition devrait être formatée en '_Mac OS étendu_', afin que les conditions de '_boot_' soit remplies ;

copier l'image-disque de OS X Install (Léopard) sur le clone puis re-démarrer sur le clone (touche 'alt' tenue pressée jusqu'à apparition de l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage &#9758; choisir '_Tiger_Clone_'). Double-cliquer l'image-disque qui, supportée par un système externe démarré, permettra l'installation sur le DDI dans la mesure où il s'agit d'un volume-cible indépendant ;

Au cas où il s'agirait d'un DVD gravé double-couche, une fois le démarrage opéré sur le clone de «Tiger» en _Firewire_, connecter un lecteur de DVD externe USB avec le DVD double-couche chargé dont l'image-disque montera sur le Bureau du clone. Lancer l'installateur depuis l'image-disque, lequel, supporté par un système externe démarré (le clone), permettra l'installation sur un volume indépendant (le DDI du G5) sans qu'il soit requis de démarrer sur le DVD, chose impossible par connexion USB.

NB. L'avantage de l'opération est que l'OS «Tiger 10.4.11» se trouve préservé en mode clone, sur lequel il est toujours possible de re-démarrer. Il serait dommage, en effet, de migrer à «Léopard 10.5» sans préserver sous une forme démarrable cet OS 10.4.11 qui constitue l'expression historique la plus achevée du génie d'Apple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> À propos des  2 méthodes suggérées par *joelcro* coucou
> 
> - a) graver un DVD double-couche à partir de l'image-disque - je pense que cette méthode ne marchera pas car :
> 
> un Mac 'ancien' (je ne parle pas seulement des Macs PPC -G4 ou G5- mais également des premiers Macs Intel) ne consentira pas à _booter_ sur un DVD gravé en double-couche en 'interne', càd. le DVD inséré dans le mange-disque, car ce type de support n'est pas reconnu par le Super-Drive (d'après mon expérience répétée) ;




Je n'ai jamais réussi à faire ça avec Snow Leopard (et mon MBP n'est pas un des premiers, il fait partie de la troisième génération de MBP), par contre, avec Leopard et Leopard Server, ça fonctionne très bien (iMac G4 pour le premier et PowerMac G4 pour le second).



macomaniac a dit:


> non _boot_ d'un Mac PPC en externe par connexion USB



Je mets ce postulat en échec, j'ai déjà réussi à faire démarrer depuis un disque USB un iBook G3, un PowerBook G3, et un iBook G4, et ce grâce à une de ces méthodes !

Un de ceux qui l'ont testée a aussi réussi à faire démarrer un PM G5 avec la troisième méthode, en tenant compte de la réserve que je mentionne à la fin (validant ainsi mon hypothèse que je n'avais pu vérifier faute de disposer d'un G5).

Je veux bien reconnaitre que c'est un peu complexe, surtout la troisième, mais la troisième méthode m'a bien dépanné une fois, pour réparer le disque de mon iBook G4 au lecteur optique et au port Firewire H.S. tous les deux (j'ai changé le lecteur optique depuis , pour le Firewire, c'est mort, faudrait changer la carte mère). Pour les deux autres, c'était juste "pour voir si ça marche", l'iBook (clamshell), c'est la première méthode, qui semble fonctionner sur tous les G3 dépourvus de Firewire "natif", le "Pismo", c'était avec la seconde.

Par contre, je n'ai testé ces méthodes qu'avec un disque dur, mais rien n'indique que ça ne fonctionnerait pas avec un DVD, faut tester.​


----------



## joelcro (2 Décembre 2013)

Bon je pense qu'Elixir974 a de quoi installer son 10.5 sur son G5. Je conseillerai la méthode dd externe par firewire, chez moi cela a toujours très bien marché. Bien évidemment comme suggéré, penser à faire une sauvegarde bootable de son ancien système et clairement CCC est l'allié indispensable pour ça. Au passage je m'en sers toujours, je suis un  peu allergique à Timemachine (aucune raison valable si ce n'est que les vieilles habitudes ont la vie dur). Il faudra bien faire attention au format du dd comme précisé par Macomaniac. Je ne m'étais pas étendu sur ces "détails", on trouve de très bon tutoriaux sur le net.

Maintenant j'attend de ses nouvelles pour savoir dans quel format il veut sa copie (je pense que CDR sera très bien) et où il veut que je lui dépose.

Par contre, j'en ai profité pour apprendre que l'on pouvait booter sur USB sur ces bon vieux PPC, merci à toi Pascal, ça peut toujours servir j'essaierai un de ces jours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2013)

joelcro a dit:


> Par contre, j'en ai profité pour apprendre que l'on pouvait booter sur USB sur ces bon vieux PPC, merci à toi Pascal, ça peut toujours servir j'essaierai un de ces jours.



Ben, ça reste une solution utilisable seulement en dépannage*, mais il arrive que parfois, ça soit le seul choix qui reste !

(*) même la solution simple pour Mac dépourvu de Firewire  iMac G3 jusqu'à 350 Mhz et iBook "clamshell"  parce que booter sur de l'USB1  c'est lent  Très lent ! :rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (2 Décembre 2013)

Erreur


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Décembre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> À propos des  2 méthodes suggérées par *joelcro* coucou
> 
> - a) graver un DVD double-couche à partir de l'image-disque - je pense que cette méthode ne marchera pas car :
> 
> ...



Cher ami. Tu te trompes. J'ai exactement l'expérience opposée.

Une image disque .cdr sear la copie parfaite du DVD double couche de Leopard.

On présume que le superdrive inclus dans l'iMac G5 fonctionne toujours puisque rien ne nous est signalé sur ce point.

Je peux t'assurer qu'une copie image disque .cdr d'un DVD "retail" de Mac OS X 10.5 est parfaitement fonctionnelle.

Ton superdricve devait être en fin de course, comme c'est souvent arrivé au Matshita "de marde!!!". ​


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2013)

Perso, la première chose que je fais quand j'achète un Mac, c'est une copie maître du (des) Cd/Dvd
Ensuite je grave et j'utilise la copie.
Jusqu'à SL (le premier et seul en DL) ça a toujours fonctionné&#8230;

Bon, depuis Lion, une clé Usb, c'est pas mal aussi&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Jusqu'à SL (le premier et seul en DL) ça a toujours fonctionné



Oh nan, j'en ai quatre, en "dl", 10.5, 10.5 server, 10.6 et 10.6 server (sauf que le 10.6 client, je ne sais pas ce qu'il a, que je le duplique directement depuis l'original ou en passant par une image, impossible de booter dessus,alors que je boote bien sur l'original, et que si je clone l'image disque sur une partition de disque dur, ça boote aussi ).

10.7, je l'ai mis sur un DVD (simple couche), les clés USB, j'ai pas confiance dans la durée :rateau:


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh nan, j'en ai quatre, en "dl", 10.5, 10.5 server, 10.6 et 10.6 server (sauf que le 10.6 client, je ne sais pas ce qu'il a, que je le duplique directement depuis l'original ou en passant par une image, impossible de booter dessus,alors que je boote bien sur l'original, et que si je clone l'image disque sur une partition de disque dur, ça boote aussi ).
> 
> 10.7, je l'ai mis sur un DVD (simple couche), les clés USB, j'ai pas confiance dans la durée :rateau:



Hmmmmm,
tu as raison. C'est 10.5 le premier et non 10.6 (je ne connais pas les versions "server") :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> je ne connais pas les versions "server"



Ben &#8230; En gros, ce sont les mêmes, mais avec en outre, un logiciel "serveur", depuis la 10.7, ce logiciel est fourni "en option" à la version "client", mais jusqu'à 10.6, elle était considérée comme une version "à part" &#8230; Vendue beaucoup plus cher, et affectée d'un N° de licence qui en déterminait les caractéristiques (le nombre de postes clients qu'on pouvait y connecter, en fait, de mémoire, 10, 50 ou illimité).Comme un de mes clients utilisait ça pour son serveur d'entreprise, à chaque mise à jour "majeure" de son serveur, il me donnait la licence de la version précédente (vu qu'Apple ne faisait pas de tarif "mise à jour", ça ne posait pas de problème).

Comme mon serveur à moi est un PowerMac G4 (le top du g4, bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz :love, je n'utilise que la 10.5 !

Si tu veux en savoir plus, MacGe a un bouquin, sur Mac OS X Server, et il est à noter aussi que c'est la première version de Mac OS X vendue par Apple, dès mars 1999, soit pile deux ans avant Cheetah (Mac OS X 10.0.x) et 18 mois avant la beta publique.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2013)

Devant le rayonnement général d'_optimisme boute_entrain_ de pareils _boote_toujours_, l'étendue de mon _pessismisme_ ne peut que fondre comme neige au soleil pour se  réduire à une minuscule flaque boueuse où je reste seul à patauger 

Car j'y patauge, avec mes DVD double-couche parfaitement gravés (soit à partir d'une image-disque _Maître CD/DVD .cdr_ elle-même tirée du DVD Universel (retail) de «Léopard 10.5», soit directement à partir du volume monté du même DVD) - du moins sur un _MacBook_Early 2008_ dont le Super-Drive recrache toujours le DVD DL après moult ratatouillages sans jamais monter l'image-disque. Même sur mon _MacBook Pro_Early 2011_ (qui bien sûr ne peut pas installer «Léopard», mais pourrait du moins charger le DVD), il me faut m'y reprendre je ne sais combien de fois avant que le DVD soit monté au lieu de recraché du Super-Drive. Par contre un _iMac_Late 2006_ avale et monte le DVD sans problèmes.

C'est de ce type d'expérience que provient ma méfiance à l'égard des DVD d'install gravés en double-couche, dont j'ai eu tort sans doute de me précipiter à faire une règle générale. Disons que je n'ai à pas 100% confiance dans le fait que l'attachement du device va se faire au Mac et que l'installateur sera expoitable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2013)

Certes, mais là, ça n'est pas un problème de "DVD dl" que tu as, mais un problème de "lecteur optique". Mon MBP mid/late 2007 a le même problème, mais depuis un de mes lecteurs externes (j'en ai deux, un "gros" Firewire 400 et un "petit" USB2 "auto-alimenté"), aucun problème.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Décembre 2013)

À partir de lecteurs externes, aucun problème en effet (reste que pour des Macs PPC  le _patch_ dont tu as fait un tuto - pour lequel je te félicite!  - s'impose afin de _booter_ en USB). Mon _MacBook _Early 2008_ n'a cependant aucun mal à lire le DVD retail de «Léopard» - il n'y a que les DL maison qu'il recrache.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mon _MacBook _Early 2008_ n'a cependant aucun mal à lire le DVD retail de «Léopard» - il n'y a que les DL maison qu'il recrache.



Ce qui est logique, un DVD gravé est différent d'un DVD pressé, la gravure produit des marques en relief (des bosses), alors que sur un DVD pressé, ce sont des creux, lorsqu'un lecteur commence à avoir du mal à lire (je pense en raison du jeu induit dans le mécanisme par la dilatation des matériaux due plus grande chaleur interne qui règne au sein d'un lecteur "mange disque" par rapport à un lecteur "à tiroir", affectant la précision de l'orientation du faisceau de lecture), les DVD gravés sont les premiers touchés, leurs bosses provoquant une plus grande diffraction du faisceau laser que les creux d'un DVD pressé, faisceau déjà moins précis en raison de ce qui précède entre parenthèses.

Ceci n'est évidemment que l'hypothèse que je formule pour expliquer la différence de comportement entre les superdrives "slot-in" et les "tray-in", mais je la pense assez plausible compte tenu de ce qu'on peut observer.


----------



## petit.message (8 Janvier 2018)

joelcro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tu veux je peux te déposer une image disque que tu téléchargeras. J'ai un cd install version 10.5.1, tu n'auras qu'à télécharger le combo de mise à jour.
> 
> ...


----------



## joelcro (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Je te prépare une image cdr et je t'envoie un lien pour récupérer ça.


----------



## petit.message (10 Janvier 2018)

joelcro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je te prépare une image cdr et je t'envoie un lien pour récupérer ça.


Super.
Un iMac G5 que j'ai depuis 2009, sans panne depuis 8 ans. 
Il aura fallu que je bidouille les autorisations afin de le connecter à mon macbook récemment passé à Highsierra pour le mettre en mode ventilation. 
C'est un autre sujet mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas incompatibilité (les volumes de Highsierra ne montent pas dans le G5).
Salutations.


----------



## joelcro (10 Janvier 2018)

Oui il y a incompatibilité. Si ton macbook est en SSD, alors HS a converti en APFS si tu a laissé les réglages par défaut lors de la màj. Et je crois que les versions précédentes à HS ne peuvent pas lire les volumes APFS.


----------



## petit.message (10 Janvier 2018)

joelcro a dit:


> Oui il y a incompatibilité. Si ton macbook est en SSD, alors HS a converti en APFS si tu a laissé les réglages par défaut lors de la màj. Et je crois que les versions précédentes à HS ne peuvent pas lire les volumes APFS.


C'est effectivement le cas. Merci de cet éclairage. 
Je confirme que G5 Leopard lisait les volumes Sierra (ou Mavericks).  Que dois-je modifier pour récupérer cette fonction?
Tu avais aussi évoqué un lien mais je ne sais pas où le trouver.
Merci.


----------



## joelcro (10 Janvier 2018)

Dans ta page de profil, "message de profil" pour le lien.

Ben à part tout reformater sous l'ancien format, en pensant à sauvegarder tout en externe avant bien évidemment... Ou alors avoir une partition sur le SSD en MacOsEtendu qui te sert d'échange entre le MB et le G5, ce doit-être possible mais je ne suis pas certain que APFS puisses cohabiter avec MacOs étendu sur le même SSD. La question a peut-être été traitée dans les forums, jette un oeil.


----------



## dandu (11 Janvier 2018)

Globalement, non. On peut formater des disques exprès pour ça, mais sur le système, le partitionnement et le formatage sont spécifiques. Et High Sierra impose l'APFS dans la majorité des cas sur le disque système.


----------



## Djfred72 (4 Juin 2018)

joelcro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je te prépare une image cdr et je t'envoie un lien pour récupérer ça.



salut je veux bien un iso /dmg pour créer une clé usb stp ? quelqu'un aurais ?


----------

